

Blizzard Introduces: EPEEN For World of Warcraft - castis
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/underdev/equipmentpotency.xml

======
keefe
Hopefully they will allow you to talk to people on your friends list or guild
regardless of their score or they're shooting themselves in the foot and
killing the social aspect of the game.

~~~
joshkaufman
Someone just fell for the April Fools joke. :-)

~~~
keefe
hahahahahahha FUCK

